# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  SHBA, muzeu El Segundo i hapur një natë për vizitorët nudist

## Xhuxhumaku

*SHBA, muzeu El Segundo i hapur një natë për vizitorët nudist*

25 Korrik 2013 | : Kuriozitete | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

630763_naturisti-museoRespekt për të drejtat e autorit apo gjetje publicitare? E vështirë për tu vlerësuar plotësisht iniciativa e Muzeut të  artit modern në El Segundo, i cili për një mbrëmje ka pritur një publik vërtetë të veçantë: të gjithë nudist.

Në fakt ekspozita artistike ka pranuar kërkesën e asosacionit natyralist të Kalifornisë që kërkonte të festonte në mënyrë të veçantë javën e nudizmit.

Për gjithë mbrëmjen Muzeu ka qëndruar i hapur ekskluzivisht për vizitorët që shfaqeshin pa rroba.

Takimi është lançuar në mënyrë rigoroze nëpërmjet listave të shoqatave të ndryshme natyraliste për të evituar turmën e kuriozëve. Megjithatë ngjarja nuk ka mbetur jashtë vëmendjes së kalimtarëve, të cilët kanë mbetur jo pak të habitur kur kanë hasur vargun e personave nudo në hyrje të muzeut, ku ndodhen të ekspozuara veprat: Truth dhe Verità.

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/0...itoret-nudist/

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Xhuxhu,vajti ndonje nga forumi te ky muzeu ?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

blood,

edhe une jam ne pritje te fotove nga forumistat qe kane shku ne usa kto kohe

 :perqeshje: 

P.S

...

une do shkosha po smora dot vize, ..lol

ke shume lesh me thane, do te tmerrosh vizitoret  :shkelje syri:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> blood,
> 
> edhe une jam ne pritje te fotove nga forumistat qe kane shku ne usa kto kohe
> 
> 
> 
> P.S
> 
> ...
> ...


Ke bere mire qe nuk ke hequr leshin per te pare nje ekspozite...do beje gabim parimor lol ! Aty leshi....pale pale 

 :pa dhembe:

----------

